# my temporary layout



## Cobratrooper11 (Mar 4, 2015)

this is my temporary layout!









the power supply









and next to the track is a road champs bus!









on a curve









a shot of my freight cars!


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Pics are hard to see but it appears to be layed out on carpet. If so, get it off as the fuzz will gum up the works.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Bwells do speakith de trute.

You can't believe how fast a locomotive can suck lint up inside and
jam the gears. It sticks to the lubricant and builds a
clog. For a temporary layout get a large piece of
cardboard or other non linting material to lay the track on. 


Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bwells said:


> Pics are hard to see but it appears to be layed out on carpet. If so, get it off as the fuzz will gum up the works.


Pics???????
Is that an example of proper spelling......as you said>>""for the kids""?

Also layed should be laid.:cheeky4:

The "pics" are horrible.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Big Ed, You got me on both goofs. I stand corrected. You are one over par and I am 2 over, we have 17 to go!!!


----------

